# New to drywall texturing can I go over an existing knock down with same texture?



## RoddyDa (Sep 20, 2015)

I have a small bedroom I'm working on where I replaced 3 walls with new sheetrock. The room is only 12x12 with a light knock down texture on ceiling I'm thinking it would be less hassle to just spray the entire ceiling to duplicate the original texture rather than just spraying where I taped the three walls and trying to blend those in to the original. Can I spray texture over the existing texture without problems...meaning is it going to give me a weird pattern? Or do I need to skim coat it first. The original walls themselves have a light orange peel which will also be kept the same...the 4th wall which was not touched has a large triple closet door opening so I figured respraying this wall too would be best. I will be using a hopper gun and was debating of going with bag mix vs premix. What are your guys thoughts on all of this?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Try it out on a scrap pice of drywall first. Then you'll have an idea of what it will look like.


----------



## cgrantham87 (Jun 11, 2015)

I would do the skim coat on the old walls , that way it would end up all looking the same. And I prefer premix over bag of mix.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

I would skim the ceiling first. Because if the ceiling has been painted it will affect how the knockdown knocks down (smushes out too much IMO).

I like premix. But if you're using a hopper I would use bag. Hoppers have a hard time throwing a larger knockdown on a ceilings without thinning the mix too much. Bag mix is lighter in weight then premix.


----------



## RoddyDa (Sep 20, 2015)

Does anyone have experience using Westpac Material products? I read reviews saying that their premix texture has a strong odor that won't go away. Not sure if that's just due to user error and they have Bacterial growth occurring. 

I ended up picking up a sack of Westpac Blue Line II to experiment with. My choices were this or regular Blue Line


----------

